# Smiles and happy faces..



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So I'll go first...


Archie has always been a very happy loving boy....
[attachment=58527:Arch_s_f...ed_edges.jpg]
[attachment=58526:Archie_s...at_me_rs.jpg]



Miss Abbey hardly ever smiles or looks happy in pictures...but I did catch her a couple of times.
[attachment=58534:Cute_fac..._1_07_rs.jpg]
[attachment=58529:Abbey_as...Santa_rs.jpg]



Tink. What can I say. He's only smiled once. ...and I got it!!!!!!! :chili: 
[attachment=58530:A_Tinker...inker_rs.jpg]




and Miss Ava....she's a natural....
[attachment=58531:A_smiler_rs.jpg]
[attachment=58533:Ava_s_sm..._4_09_rs.jpg]



Come one! Let see those gorgeous smiles!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oops double post


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Having fun on a walk:









In my arms:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Nov 18 2009, 10:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852773


> having a great time playing...
> 
> [attachment=58535:027__mug.jpg]
> 
> ...


I don't wanna smile!
[attachment=58537:Jodi_200...ct_003_a.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

As most of you know, Gigi is always happy and she's always smiling.

Gigi(or me...) loves to shop at the store Bebe LOL


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful gaggle of furbabies! :wub: :wub: :wub: Is there anything that compares to wall-to-wall Malt smiles? :Sunny Smile: 

OK... here's my baby. 

Button was a very solemn baby! At 4 months, I'd NEVER seen her panting! She always had this worried little look on her face, 
as if trying to figure out the huge, big world around her.











But by 5 months, she was taking it all in stride and showing some humor. 











This one at 6 months is my favorite "smile" picture, mainly because it's so unusual. 











And this one is two weeks ago, at 10 months. She's developed quite a sense of humor, teasing me relentlessly at times! :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww fun thread. i love seeing smiley malt pics :wub: :wub: 

here are some of paddy:

[attachment=58544:5409_119...337810_n.jpg]

[attachment=58545:n5161975...450_7919.jpg]

this is my fave pic of him :wub: :

[attachment=58546:12135_18...330544_n.jpg]

and sometimes he gives this funny half smile: 

[attachment=58547:n5161975...986_2994.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

This is a great thread. I just love all these smiles- :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This really is a great thread. 
Here's Zoey and Tess smiling and Emy's big smile is in my siggy.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are Bailey's smiley pictures...
[attachment=58556:IMG_0869.jpg]
[attachment=58555SCN7718.jpg]
[attachment=58554SCN2076.jpg]


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's my always hApPy and smiling Lexie.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Noelle at the last puppy picnic we had









Riley with his Aunt Laura at the puppy picnic









Noelle laughing at Chloe for wearing shoes









Chloe smiling for her cookie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a reserved smile. 

[attachment=58564:Go_home2.jpg]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's Mill, she is happy to bve playing out with Buster.










Murph at the beach, they love the beach...I think this pic is in my siggy.











And one of my favourite smiles...lol :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: ......well he's not quite what I was expecting...but he sure made me smile!!! :biggrin: 

I LOVE ALL THESE GORGEOUS SMILES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

This thread is adorable. I think we should nominate this thread as the SM therapy thread. Whenever someone is feeling blah....just scroll thru here and you'll be sure to feel better and SMILE!

[attachment=58575:6769_113...384731_n.jpg]


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

Klick me for a smiling kitty!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Keep the smiles coming! They're so much fun!!!!!


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Here are my two smiling for the camera with their dad:









What a happy family, I am so lucky!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Adorable, Pat!!! Great pictures ... but oh my goodness, those little Ava smiles are *WAY* off the cuteness charts! My heart is a puddle. Just call me puddle-heart from this point forward. :cloud9:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Nov 19 2009, 02:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852990


> Adorable, Pat!!! Great pictures ... but oh my goodness, those little Ava smiles are *WAY* off the cuteness charts! My heart is a puddle. Just call me puddle-heart from this point forward. :cloud9:[/B]


Really? ....Puddle-heart?  ..... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: :smrofl: ......whoops.....ummmmm.....I'm laughing with you....


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a really fabulous thread. It need to be pinned for when we are feeling down for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 20 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=852910


> :w00t: :w00t: :smrofl: :smrofl: ......well he's not quite what I was expecting...but he sure made me smile!!! :biggrin:
> 
> I LOVE ALL THESE GORGEOUS SMILES!!!!!!!!!![/B]



Lol, I couldnt resist that emu!!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks so much for this thread, I love it, and your babies really made me smile on a very sad day for me.
Thank god I have Breeze to come home to and she helps me through it all.

Here is Breeze in all her glory in her stroller, which she absolutely loves and will run to it and wimper for me to put her in it for a ride, who could resist that face.

[attachment=58584HOT0181.JPG]

[attachment=58582HOT0090.JPG]


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

In the year that we have had Queso, we never saw her smile until we went on
vacation to Delaware this summer! She really liked it there. 

Don't worry - I wasn't feeding her tartar sauce from the photo!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Is there _*anything*_ better than a photo collection of our happy babies??? This is an awesome thread, Miss Pitter-Pat!

Here's Tchelsi's very first smile as a puppy. A lot of people think this smile was photoshopped, but honestly, it wasn't. I think it might look that way because of the crappy camera I was using. Our very first digital camera, that recorded photos to a floppy! I think Tchelsi was eating a cookie at the time, and we were just lucky enough to capture this "smile". And Holy Cow, is it possible her legs were longer then than they are now? She looks like she's on hairy white stilts!
[attachment=58591:tchelsi_...st_smile.jpg] 

[attachment=58589SC09159_400.jpg]

[attachment=58585:tch_smil...ress_400.jpg]

Tchelsi in her favorite dress. She seems happiest when she's all dolled up.
[attachment=58590SC08980_400.jpg]

Here's my happy boy. Hopefully you can make him out, he's wearing camouflage.
[attachment=58586:tater_smile_camo.JPG]

[attachment=58587:tater_smile_400.jpg]

Playing in the leaves is *FUN*!
[attachment=58588SC09714_400.jpg]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

These are my few favorites - when I looked back through Hunter's pictures, it seems lke he is always smiling (which of course, makes me happy right down to my toes!).


































This is Hunter after he say a picture of Kerry's Crissie


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Nov 20 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853158


> These are my few favorites - when I looked back through Hunter's pictures, it seems lke he is always smiling (which of course, makes me happy right down to my toes!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... now my day has been made. THERE'S the King of the Big Happy Grin! B) :wub: arty:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

[attachment=58603:100_7138.JPG]

[attachment=58602:100_7136.JPG]

[attachment=58601:100_6836.JPG]

[attachment=58600:100_6826.JPG]

[attachment=58598:100_6834.JPG]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Now this is a HAPPY picture! 

[attachment=58605:Snowball.jpg]


Are we all smiling yet? :biggrin:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of my Micky smiling. One of the best ones is in my avatar though. I love that picture. That was taken 2 days after we brought him home. I guess he decided he liked it enough to stay!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, such adorable photos!!! 

Here a few of Catcher... from a couple years ago....

[attachment=58635:Catcher_Bee__small.jpg]

[attachment=58636:Catcher_smiling.JPG]

[attachment=58637:Catcher_...ait_smal.jpg]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm sad....I can't add any pics.  When I try to add a reply the screen is super wide. I can upload my pics...which have been
reduced btw, but I can't 'add attachment'. I'm thinking it has to do with too many pics in this thread that have not been
reduced and are over 1000 and 2000 pixels wide maybe?

ETA:
Hmmm.....well it took it even though I couldn't click on the attachment. Oh well. This one is called 'Sibling Love'.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread is great. So many pretty smiling fluffs. I too think it should be pinned. What a way to brighten our days. :yes:
Here are some of Dixie smiling
[attachment=58648:IMGP1476.jpg]
When she was a baby with bad staining and a funny little grin.
[attachment=58645irty_fa...ll_of_Dr.jpg] 
After diving into Dr. Harvey's food! She smiles after every meal. LOL 

Now some big smiles. 
[attachment=58647ixie_on..._09_1526.jpg] 

[attachment=58649:Tongue__...IMGP2823.jpg]

[attachment=58651:Smiling_...IMGP2893.jpg]

[attachment=58650:Resting_...358_copy.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie's always happy at the park.

Casie's happy face.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 21 2009, 02:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=853578


> Bogie's always happy at the park.
> 
> Casie's happy face.[/B]


OMG Reva! It's been a while since I've seen your cuties full size. Bogie is as beautifully handsome as ever. I've always loved Bogie. Cassie is gorgeous. What a pretty girl she has blossomed into. I love the piggys with roses. Two smiling, happy fluffs, that's for sure.

I just love this thread!! Thanks for starting it Pat.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Aren't there any more smiles out there? This is such a cute thread.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :hugging: so many happy faces. a lovely thread :hugging: *


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">Snowy says
[attachment=59277:SnowyLovesSM_copy.jpg]

Having clothes on makes him smile too
[attachment=59278:snow.jpg]

Getting birthday cakes makes him Smile
[attachment=59279:SnowySmi...Birthday.jpg]

Goofing around makes Snowy smile
[attachment=59281SC_8329.jpg]

</span>


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

These are all so wonderful! I love all these smiles!! 

Here are some of Rugby's. 

Of course, when he is dirty...








And when he is playing...








When he has run so hard he needs to take a nap...








Also when he is out with the family...


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

[attachment=59282:Sugar5.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (kab @ Dec 9 2009, 12:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=860116


> [attachment=59282:Sugar5.jpg][/B]



Smilin' right back at cha Sugar :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ozzy was sitting in a red wagon, leaned backwards, and just SMILED away!

[attachment=59284:small_oz_wagon.jpg]


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

These pictures are so cute! It's impossible to be unhappy while looking through this thread.

My favorite smiley picture of Tiffany is the one in my sig. Here's a bigger version.









And here's another (that fluff next to her is a stuffed animal)


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jack & Jill only look like they're smiling after a long walk and they're actually panting. Here are a couple of pics:

[attachment=59286:10.20.08.JPG]

This one is blurry:
[attachment=59287:IMG00017.jpg]

This is my favorite of Jack:
[attachment=59288uppies_146.jpg]


----------

